# skew???



## snotball (Aug 2, 2004)

can somebody tell me what skew means.....i have installed dishes before and i have never heared of this..i think it might have something to do with the lnbf but im not too sure....


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

I dont have an official definition, but from what i gather, only a few sats sit over the CONUS slot so that the LNB lines up perfectly for the H and V signals. For those satellites on the edges of the prime slots, the signal reflects in an oblique manner and you have to turn the LNB to line up properly. 
I have a motorized dish, and in addition to turning the dish, it also tilts it at the appropriate angle to skew properly.
hope that helps.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Skew is used on dishes that have to receive from more than one orbital location. You can tell if a dish is receiving from more than one orbital location if they have more than one lnbf on it. Some dishes that may use skew are the Dish 500, SuperDish (Dish Network), ParaTodos/Triple lnbf oval dish that DirecTv currently has for 101, 110, and 119, and their new dish will have five on it.

The reason why a skew is needed is due to the fact that the clark belt where the satellites are located are aligned around the earth. The earth is not flat, it is round, therefore the satellites are also not going to be picked up on a straight line but on a curve. That skew picks up those satellites on a curve. Some satellites are higher up in the air than the other ones. The smaller the number the orbital location is, the higher up in the sky they are (from the east coast anyways). The curve is like an n shape, like the top half of a circle. This is the best way I know how to explain it being this time of morning and being sleepy, lol.


----------

